# Trout fishing with crayfish



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone throw craws for stockies? This year in Pennsylvania I wanna try and throw some crayfish for the regular stockies and maybe have a better chance at hooking a breeder. Only problem is, how do you set up a crayfish on the end of your line? I've been thinking about how to best secure them and can't decide if I wanna throw a treble with a single hook, single hook or just treble by itself?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Nope, never seen anybody try that and I've been trout fishing pa for 30 years. 
Try micro rapalas to 3 inch rapalas. Also, a big hunk of sand colored trout bait on a salmon egg hook.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would try to keep the craw just off the bottom by rigging it like a drop shot. Hook the craw mid tail.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I would try to keep the craw just off the bottom by rigging it like a drop shot. Hook the craw mid tail.


I'm thinking a couple split shots (depth/area of the river I'm fishing will decide this) 12-18" higher than a single size 10 hook with the hook in the middle of the crawfish. Opinions? And just drift fish, bouncing off the bottom.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'm interested to see how you do. I'm going to try some joshy's this weekend, if the water is not to high.
Ski


----------

